# self-install AT9 question



## agh98 (Oct 10, 2004)

.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Oohh...

I don't know about that, you may want to wait till the Slimline dish is released.
The AT9 dish is BIG....

I am looking at mine out the window, and I really don't know how you would be able to mount it to a railing securly enough...

I have 4 lag bolts into brick and I still think on a windy day it is going to come off.


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

I've seen the AT9 close up and I can tell you one thing, it's big and heavy. I'd be very leary of mounting it to any railing. It is much bigger and heavier than the 18x22" dish I have now.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

From what I have heard, it should be out this summer.

And is nearly the same size as the current Phase III dish... not much larger, and definently not as heavy as the AT-9


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The R24 (the one with the FCC sticker on the back), is the one that goes with the HR20


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Will the slimline dish be as complicated to install as the AT-9, or are they simplifying it?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

It should be much simplier, since it has an integrated LNB assembly, instead of a two part.

Ultimately:

-) Mount Post
-) Turn Dish LEFT/RIGHT
-) Raise Dish UP/DOWN
-) Twist Dish Counter/Clock


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

So it'll be pretty much like installing the Phase III dish then? Cool. I found that even easier to install that the round, 18" dish lol
Will this provide better signal strength, like going from the Phase II to the Phase III?


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

kturcotte said:


> Will the slimline dish be as complicated to install as the AT-9, or are they simplifying it?


FWIW, the AT9 is not that complicated to install at all. With a signal meter it only takes a few minutes to set up. Here is a thread about the self install I did.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=293937


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> It should be much simplier, since it has an integrated LNB assembly, instead of a two part.


I don't understand how you figure an 'integrated' lnb would make it any easier than a 'two part'. Once bolted together (using one of 3 mounting holes depending on your location) it is effectively an 'integrated lnb'.

What makes the AT9 more difficult than the 3 lnb dish is the that the beam width of the Ka band used on the new sats is much narrower than the Ku band and thus the alignment is more critical as there is less 'play' before you are off signal. So IMO *any* Ka band dish will require the same amount of care in alignment. So while I don't think the AT9 is all that difficult to begin with, I don't think the newer dish will be 'much simpler'.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Simpler in the "sence" it's allignment probably won't have to be as "exact".
Also with the smaller footprint, it should be easier to adjust "slightly"

That extra arm, and how it bolts on is just odd. 
If you don't bolt it on correctly, you'll never get it alligned correctly.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I've never used a signal meter to install any dishes, I've always just dragged a receiver and a small portable TV out the dish and aligned it that way. Always had excellent results.
Now I can handle Elevation, Azimuth, and Skew. It's that Dithering that got to me. Don't know though, haven't actually tred it (Haven't had the chance).
Basically, will the Slim Line still require an actual signal meter, and dithering, or will I just be able to bring out the small TV and the H-20 Receiver?


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> Simpler in the "sence" it's allignment probably won't have to be as "exact".


That is my point though. Ka beam is so narrow it does have to be exact or you will experience a lot of rain fade etc.



kturcotte said:


> It's that Dithering that got to me. Don't know though, haven't actually tred it (Haven't had the chance).
> Basically, will the Slim Line still require an actual signal meter, and dithering, or will I just be able to bring out the small TV and the H-20 Receiver?


As mentioned above the Ka beam is very narrow. While you 'could' get a signal with your 'tv' method, the purpose of the 'dither' is to find the exact center of the beam. This is done by first finding equal lower signals levels on each side of the beam and then going to the exact center of that. That's probably not going to happen using a TV. Good luck though and don't be surprised when you signal takes a dump the first time it rains.



ebonovic said:


> That extra arm, and how it bolts on is just odd.
> If you don't bolt it on correctly, you'll never get it alligned correctly


Well if someone doing a self install can't figure out how to look at the included map of the US, find their location, read the corresponding hole to use and put the 2 mounting screws in, they would have to be pretty stupid and probably would not be able to get *any* dish aligned.


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

I haven't seen anyone talk about surface area of the AT9 and slimline in terms of signal. Will the AT9 be less prone to rain fade than the slimline because of its (supposedly) larger surface area?


----------



## andbye (Feb 25, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> From what I have heard, it should be out this summer.
> 
> And is nearly the same size as the current Phase III dish... not much larger, and definently not as heavy as the AT-9


 Has there been any recent info on the "slimline " version of the 5 LNB dish? Has it been introduced and if so -- what is the designation ?


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

after the slimline dish/setup comes out is that what directv installers will be using to upgrade customers or will they be using both slimline and AT9?


----------



## Proc (Jan 21, 2006)

Dirac said:


> I haven't seen anyone talk about surface area of the AT9 and slimline in terms of signal. Will the AT9 be less prone to rain fade than the slimline because of its (supposedly) larger surface area?


I've had the AT9 for several months and can say its been fantastic regarding rain fade, much better than the Phase III. We had a 20 minute, hard core storm last week and we never lost the picture. I never lost the picture all that often with the Phase III, but I am a fan of the AT9 now. Yep, its a big dish, and when my buddy and I put it up (he had a good meter, which I highly recommend), I figured my wife would've complained about how big the dish was, but she didn't say a thing. Its big, but not that big.

As for the Slimline, I've seen the pictures of the integrated 5LNBs into one housing and the "slimmer" dish, however, it doesn't look to be that much smaller. Maybe lighter? The installers around her have seen the installation video, so that version of the dish should be out soon I would think.


----------



## andbye (Feb 25, 2002)

I am interested in the slimline model cause I have stucco siding with a tile roof and concerned Homeowners assoc. Currently have 3lnb with under-eve mount. LocaL installer says they have under-eve mount for the AT9 but no info on the slimline. 
Proc; where did you dee pic of the slimline?


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

Proc said:


> Yep, its a big dish, and when my buddy and I put it up (he had a good meter, which I highly recommend), I figured my wife would've complained about how big the dish was, but she didn't say a thing. Its big, but not that big.


Here is a side by side I picture of the 3LNB and AT9 that I posted in the other thread. I still don't know how 'well it will perform during rain though since we haven't really had any since Jan.


----------



## Proc (Jan 21, 2006)

andbye said:


> ...Proc; where did you dee pic of the slimline?


There was a thread on http://www.satelliteguys.us a few months ago that had a link to a PDF file for D*'s plans for 2006-7: http://www.longhornxp.net/directvnews.pdf

Go to page 34 of the PDF file to see what they showed off as the the Slimline dish.


----------



## 483 (Feb 10, 2000)

Will the slimline fit onto the same mast that I currently have on my roof, or do I need to make more holes?

Also looks like there will be no need for the monopoles associated with the AT9?

Thanks


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

Will the slimline be as difficult to install?


----------



## sidg (Jul 11, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> Here is a side by side I picture of the 3LNB and AT9 that I posted in the other thread. I still don't know how 'well it will perform during rain though since we haven't really had any since Jan.
> 
> Hello Mark,
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

Couple more questions:

What are the comparative outer diameters of the Phase III, GainMaster, AT9 and Slimline mounting masts? I'm pretty sure the GainMaster requires a wider diameter, but no idea on the new 5 LNB dishes.

I had a Phase III put on a mast today, and 4 runs into the attic... now I'm wondering if I should have had them put in a 5 LNB instead. But that requires 6 runs and a new switch, right?


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

sidg said:


> Hello Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the pic in your post showing the 3lnb compared to the AT9. I notice the AT9's pole mount. Could you please provide details of the pole. DIY? Diameter? Depth in ground? Electrical grounding?
> 
> ...


The AT9 dish uses a 2" OD pole. I used a 2 3/8" pole I got from Home depot (2" OD is hard to find). I then cut the 'arm' that comes with the AT9 dish and slid it inside of the pole. I used some thin tin sheeting as a shim since it's not an exact fit and cross bolted the post to the arm. The pole is 3' into the ground and is grounded to a ground rod sunk next to it which is also tied to the house ground.










On a side note, we finally got a really heavy rain and the AT9 never lost it's signal.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Wouldn't a 6" by 6" pressure treated post with 60 lbs of quikcrete have been easier?


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

HiDefGator said:


> Wouldn't a 6" by 6" pressure treated post with 60 lbs of quikcrete have been easier?


How would it be easier? It probably took all of an hour to install the pole. And barring driving into it, it's never going to move. I would never use a wood post for a satellite dish. Treated or not, a 'free standing' wooden post *will* warp/twist over time which is not going to be good for your alignment.


----------



## sidg (Jul 11, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> The AT9 dish uses a 2" OD pole. I used a 2 3/8" pole I got from Home depot (2" OD is hard to find). I then cut the 'arm' that comes with the AT9 dish and slid it inside of the pole. I used some thin tin sheeting as a shim since it's not an exact fit and cross bolted the post to the arm. The pole is 3' into the ground and is grounded to a ground rod sunk next to it which is also tied to the house ground.
> 
> On a side note, we finally got a really heavy rain and the AT9 never lost it's signal.


Hi again Mark,

Thanks for the pic and details on your pole-mounted AT9. Glad to hear you finally got some rain and good news on the no rainfade. I wonder if you would be kind enough to input my zipcode 21061 for the exact AZ...EL...TILT settings for the AT9 dish? I have a lensatic compass and lock level to help me pinpoint my pole AZ and EL location before the Directv installer arrives (I plan to update my side eve mounted 3 LNB dish sometime next month.)
Much appreciate your sharing info here. BTW, you offer good advice in staying away from wood posts...I know for a fact that they do twist and warp over time...as my own deck posts have done. One's a good 2 inches off center. I'll stick with the galvanized steel posts!

regards,
sidg


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

sidg said:


> I wonder if you would be kind enough to input my zipcode 21061 for the exact AZ...EL...TILT settings for the AT9 dish?


Sorry, I can't help on this one. I had to ask (on this forum) for someone with an MPEG4 receiver to get the info for me too. I'm sure someone will get it for you if you start a new thread with the request in the title.

FYI, since the dish is centered on the 101 sat, the azimuth will be quite a bit different from the Phase III dish. The picture I posted earlier shows the difference.

Oh, also if you get the AT9 dish, be sure to read the assembly instructions. The side mounted LNB assembly has 3 position mounting holes and which one you use depends on your location. The instructions have a map that shows this.


----------



## sidg (Jul 11, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> Sorry, I can't help on this one. I had to ask (on this forum) for someone with an MPEG4 receiver to get the info for me too. I'm sure someone will get it for you if you start a new thread with the request in the title.
> 
> Oh, also if you get the AT9 dish, be sure to read the assembly instructions. The side mounted LNB assembly has 3 position mounting holes and which one you use depends on your location. The instructions have a map that shows this.


Hello Mark,

Thanks for the reply and suggestion. I'll try starting a thread on finding my dish settings. I did five Directv dish setups in the past (mine and others) but seeing that the dithering adjustment fine tuning requires a signal meter, I'll leave this install for Directv, although I will do the pole mount in advance.

regards,
sidg


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Dirac said:


> Couple more questions:
> 
> What are the comparative outer diameters of the Phase III, GainMaster, AT9 and Slimline mounting masts? I'm pretty sure the GainMaster requires a wider diameter, but no idea on the new 5 LNB dishes.
> 
> I had a Phase III put on a mast today, and 4 runs into the attic... now I'm wondering if I should have had them put in a 5 LNB instead. But that requires 6 runs and a new switch, right?


The AT9 only has four outputs, but a new multiswitch would be needed if you need more than 4 (the Zinwell WB68).


----------



## roytucker (Mar 28, 2004)

To compensate for the difference in pipe size, I wrapped the old 3lnb pipe (1-5/8 OD) with duct tape.. real tight fit for the AT-9, and then tighted it up good. Seems real stable.

The installation was not that bad, I did it with the receiver signal strength and get all the channels ok (so far) with the exception of some choppyness of the new channel 96 which is the Yankee rsn channel. Not sure if that is from alignment or the broadcast.

Might have to do the dither tweak one more time.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

roytucker said:


> To compensate for the difference in pipe size, I wrapped the old 3lnb pipe (1-5/8 OD) with duct tape.. real tight fit for the AT-9, and then tighted it up good. Seems real stable.


Duct tape as a shim on an inadequate diamenter and wall thickness pipe?   

Let us know how stable it is durning the next high wind or after that duct tape degrades (as it always does after a bit of 'weathering').


----------



## sidg (Jul 11, 2006)

sidg said:


> Hello Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the reply and suggestion. I'll try starting a thread on finding my dish settings. I did five Directv dish setups in the past (mine and others) but seeing that the dithering adjustment fine tuning requires a signal meter, I'll leave this install for Directv, although I will do the pole mount in advance.
> 
> ...


Success!

Directv installed dish on my pole . AT9 mount fit snug on 1-7/8" O.D. galv. fence post -with a few wraps of HVAC aluminum tape. D* tech got a 97 meter reading on the dish.
D* installed H20-100 (the cool running one) and Zinwell 6x8 switch . D* ran cable on ground from pole to new grounding block at house entrance..2 D* techs finnished in about 1-1/2hrs...they done good! I buried cable and an 8ft. ground rod at dish. Climbed ladder and removed 3lnb from side eave of house. Job done, get all my local hd...now a happy camper !

Thanks for all tips/advice,
sidg
Pics attached:


----------



## sidg (Jul 11, 2006)

sidg said:


> Success!
> 
> Directv installed dish on my pole . AT9 mount fit snug on 1-7/8" O.D. galv. fence post -with a few wraps of HVAC aluminum tape. D* tech got a 97 meter reading on the dish.
> D* installed H20-100 (the cool running one) and Zinwell 6x8 switch . D* ran cable on ground from pole to new grounding block at house entrance..2 D* techs finnished in about 1-1/2hrs...they done good! I buried cable and an 8ft. ground rod at dish. Climbed ladder and removed 3lnb from side eave of house. Job done, get all my local hd...now a happy camper !
> ...


BTW, the Aluminum tape is an adhesive-backed heavy duty foil-not the gummy-back duct tape that tends to soften in heat/sun. (It's 101deg here now...whew!)
While I'm a firm believer in the many uses of duct tape, this is one place not to use it...right Mark?


----------

